# Working in Portugal from South Africa



## Marthinus (Feb 22, 2015)

Are there any South Africans in Portugal that managed to get a work permit? What is the process from South Africa?

Will it be possible to start a company or branch in Portugal (existing business in SA) and then get a work permit or do you need a work permit first before you can create the company?

What Visa would you apply for?

Thanks

Marthinus


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you probably need to be a bit more specific and what type of business etc. 

For example, if the skills you want to exploit are easily found amongst the locals here already then they're probably unlikely to give you a work permit but if your skills are hard to find here and also if the Govt need those skills then it'll be a lot easier. 

You also need to bear in mind that if you register a company here then you have to pay the monthly NI payment whether the business takes off or not and if you don't make money/pay tax etc then they'll close you down anyway.


----------



## Marthinus (Feb 22, 2015)

I own two businesses in South Adrica. 1 is a travel business and the other a coffee franchise business. I want to open a branch of both companies in Portugal. The travel branch in Portugal will promote tourism to SA. The people that I will employ in that business will be Sputh Africans for obvious reasons. The coffee business will employ locals but I will need to employ two SA managers there. So the questions is: I want to set up both businesses in Portugal. Can I start these businesses in Portugal without having a work permit, or must I get a work permit first before I can register the businesses?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't know the answer to the visa question and perhaps Canoeman or Siobhan who both post here will be able to advise you...... alternatively, if you're still in SA, then try the Portuguese High Commission in Pretoria who from my experience are very helpful indeed........ but I will say that Portugal has turned coffee into an art form and my guess is you'll find it very hard indeed to get work permits/visas for any Saffers to work in that industry simply because the country has a large workforce, many of which are unemployed who already have those skills and that knowledge. 

That said, I wish you all the luck in the world and hope it works out for you........ If anyone can 'mak a plan' it's the South Africans.


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

Already have defined location for your business in Portugal? Maybe it would be good to find Portuguese partners in the area that could advise you how to do by a solicitor or accountant. In my area I believe there is a South African who settled to about two or three years.

Regards


----------

